# So here are the girls !!



## crazycritters (Oct 13, 2008)

OK so what do you guys think of my new baby's ?? they are just for that purpose for us to spoil them like little Queens :greengrin: we had two two pygmy (the white one in the pictures ) and her brother which we lost about a month ago and she has been acting so lonley even lost some weight I am worried about her so we went looking for another companion for her and ended up with two these little girls are supposed to be about a year and a half old? but they are so much smaller then banks (our white one) 
so what should we call them this takes A LOT of thought for me !!! 
how about 
Fiona
Harmony
Flirt
Pippin
Aerial (my son wants this one)
had to put a picture of my banks in there too


----------



## crazycritters (Oct 13, 2008)

oh banks pic didnt go through


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your girls! The agouti looks like some of the kids I get and the little carmel is really pretty, does usually will not grow as quickly as bucks, so don't worry, they will be at their adult size at around 2 1/2 to 3 years old. Your goaties are very pretty.....I'm sure Banks will be happy with the company.


----------



## crazycritters (Oct 13, 2008)

now if they are going to have a go-t would they already have one by now I dont remember with banks when hers came in??


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Like a little beard?? It depends, some does get them some don't. We have several who do not and have never grown beards, some that grow them before and after kidding, and some that have a beard all the time. Not sure what determines that, hormones I guess. :shrug: It kind of depends though, some get them some do not.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Adorable! I love your little carmel one!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...they are darling!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What cuties - your banks looks like my saki!!!

That carmel girl is very striking - congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FancyAppy (Oct 21, 2008)

Very cute ! Congratulations!


----------



## crazycritters (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks guys I hope that they will get attached more to us and more personable to us ?? I know it take a little time its just different then with banks she loves to like to get up all close to you and look into your eyes :shrug: then gives you goat kisses all the time if you will let her (nothing yucky she will just put her lips on your face if you kiss to her or give her one first)
we try to carry some Cheerios around with us all the time to help them come to us ??
but its hard when we cant decide on a name yet!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Treats are a very good way to make fast friends with your new goaties. Cheerios are great, ours also love chips. I only give them the tostitos kind, the plain salted kind, don't feel so comfortable giving them doritos or flavored chips, although it might be okay to do. :shrug: 

Your new goats are very cute by the way! Forgot to mention their cuteness in my first post.  They are adorable though! I like the names Fiona and Harmony, those are cute, Aerial is very cute too.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. I'm glad though that you found more to spoil and have as company to your other doe. Congratulations!!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Cute goaties!

I would call the grey spotted one Pippin, and the caramel one Flirt. 

My pet wether Gizmo eats salt n vinegar chips.


----------



## crazycritters (Oct 13, 2008)

well my son insist that we call the carmel one saphira and the other Flicka so we shall see..nothing of what we started with?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

adorable......  good job... :thumbup:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

They are absolutely adorable! I'm so glad your little girl has new friends.

You probably already know this but when I brought my goats home I was told not to ever try and pet them or chase them to catch them. They wouldn't let me near them at first. I just went about my work and talked to them while I was in the pen with them. Then, I'd sit and have lunch in with them. They got so curious and would slowly come near me. It took one and a half weeks to capture the heart of one and two weeks for the other. Then, they were mine!!!!!  

Good luck; pretty soon they'll be under your feet every time you're outside.


----------

